# Seinfeld



## Me Died Blue

Since Smallville was just being talked about, I thought I'd see how many other die-hard Seinfeld fans I could find here. And if you don't like the show, then no soup for you!


----------



## cupotea

I like it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Newman!


----------



## Irishcat922

"Leedle Jerry Seinfeld"


----------



## Joseph Ringling

One of the best t.v. shows ever.


----------



## lwadkins

Soup Nazi!!


----------



## Scott Bushey

I don't want to be a pirate!


----------



## Me Died Blue

Elaine: "So, essentially, you chose soup over a woman?"

Jerry: "It was a bisque."

Elaine: "Yeah, you know what I've just realized? Suddenly, George has become much more normal than you."

Jerry: "Really?"

Elaine: "Yeah. Well, I mean think about it. He's engaged to be married. Your top priority is soup."

Jerry: "Have you tasted the soup?"

Elaine: "...yeah, alright, you made the right decision."


----------



## BobVigneault

My second favorite was when George didn't want to share his ATM pin number with his fiance Susan. He said, "it's not like it's a matter of life and death" or something to that effect. The episode ended with a man getting his tie caught in the atm machine and he is going to burn to death unless George gives a stranger his pin number. 

My favorite was the Soup Nazi of course.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> My second favorite was when George didn't want to share his ATM pin number with his fiance Susan. He said, "it's not like it's a matter of life and death" or something to that effect. The episode ended with a man getting his tie caught in the atm machine and he is going to burn to death unless George gives a stranger his pin number.



Bosco!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

A Festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## Me Died Blue

Bosco...Bosco! Bosco!!! Bo... (silence)

I love "The Blood" and "The Butter Shave."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

"The sea was angry that day, my friends. Like an old man trying to send back soup in a deli." --George


----------



## ReformedWretch

I loved the show, except for "The Contest" episode.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

"When you control the mail, you control information!" --Newman


----------



## turmeric

Kramer admitting to a murder he didn't commit


----------



## SmokingFlax

It was a fucilli Jerry.


----------



## Me Died Blue

"Serenity Now! Serenity Now!"..."Elaine, the happiness has been right in front of us this whole time." I just saw the "Serenity Now" episode, and it is one of the best. It's so weird to see the characters genuinely open with their feelings!


----------



## Craig

Chris,
did you just buy the Seinfeld dvds? As soon as the video store gets them, we will begin renting them. We did that with Buffy and Angel...and Alias. We are losers.


----------



## Me Died Blue

No, I have some episodes on my computer...but fear not, I'll soon be joining the loser club myself to keep you company, as I won't be able to let the DVDs stay on the shelf for long!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

"That is one magic loogie." --Jerry


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

"These pretzels are making me thirsty!" -- Kramer


----------



## luvroftheWord

"Hellooooooooo"


----------



## crhoades

One word - shrinkage


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> "Hellooooooooo"



So you're saying I'm fat...the Kool-Aid man _is_ fat!



> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> One word - shrinkage



"Huh?" -Elaine


----------



## Me Died Blue

And of course, when in doubt or stress...hoochie-mama!


----------



## ReformedWretch

She's breath taking!


----------



## SmokingFlax

Some of the best scenes involved 2ndary people...like the South American immigrant cleaning woman who all of her life "wanted the cashmir sweater" -that was hilarious. Or the neurotic moile who couldn't stand to have Elaine put her glass too close to the edge of the table. Or the black lady who threatened to punch George "in the brain".


----------



## ReformedWretch

Or the close talker...lol


----------



## crhoades

One of the funniest episodes is where Kramer got some cubans (cigars) and had actual Cubans (people)


----------



## Me Died Blue

MOOPES!

 There's the man who tried to kill the bubble boy!


----------



## SmokingFlax

Jackie Childs is the ultimate caricature of lawyers.


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Jackie Childs is the ultimate caricature of lawyers.



Totally! Especially in his dealings with Kramer, and in the Finale.


----------



## alwaysreforming

I'm one of the biggest Seinfeld fans in the world! I've seen every episode 3-10 times, at least!

I like the one where Kramer doesn't know how to take a shower, so he goes down to the gym and takes notes on how other guys are taking their showers! Then one guy sees him and shouts, "Hey!"
Kramer says, "No, no, I'm watching you too. But this guy's REALLY showing me something!"

The next scene Kramer has a black eye!


----------



## Me Died Blue

But who needs a shower when you can bathe with butter?


----------



## turmeric

Who can forget the Japanese businessmen getting stuck in a chest of drawers?


----------



## Irishcat922

"She Has Man Hands"


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> "She Has Man Hands"



That episode always confused me...was the meat thawing place always there...or did the place George went to for the dates...maybe I missed something.


----------



## alwaysreforming

I like the way Kramer can fall down about the most minute of hazards! For example:

When he was handed a hot napkin at the Pakistani restaurant, he fell out of his chair!
When he had lotion on his hands he fell down trying to turn the door handle in Jerry's apt!
When he was in the wine shop and all those bottles of wine broke, he slipped and fell even though he wasn't walking OR EVEN MOVING! I mean, come on, who's feet can fly out from under them when they're standing perfectly still???

Hilarious!


----------



## Scott Bushey

How about 'two faced"? The girl who looked better under certain lighting conditions.


----------



## wsw201

How about Elaine's dancing!!


----------



## SmokingFlax

It's "like a full-bodied dry heave"


----------



## pastorway

Am I the only one here who can't stand Seinfeld? Never have liked it. Can't even watch it in reruns. Mind numbing.......

Phillip


----------



## Me Died Blue

Well, Phillip, no soup for you! Next!


----------



## pastorway

I don't like soup anyway.....


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> And of course, when in doubt or stress...hoochie-mama!



And don't forget, SERENITY NOW!!!!


----------



## Scott Bushey

Horse face


----------



## BobVigneault

Oh man, the popularity of this thread is starting to stimulate some marketing schemes in my noggin. The seeker sensitive churches will gobble up, "The Gospel According to Seinfeld" - it worked with Andy Griffith. Here's an example:

You show the episode where Jerry was scratching beside his nose. A potential girlfriend that he had just met is seated in a nearby cab. To her it looks like he's picking his nose. It was hilarious.

Now let us turn to 1Thess. 5:22 "Abstain from all APPEARANCE of evil".

Cha-ching!!!!!

(This has been a Tetzel Production)


----------



## Irishcat922

"No, Jerry I've gotta have that chicken, Kramer you've got a problem, I've got big problem Jerry."


----------



## Me Died Blue

Sheila: Boy he's a weird guy isn't he? (referring to George)
(Kramer then walks in.)

The irony!


----------



## Scott Bushey

Little Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Irishcat922

That's not a chicken that looks like a dog with a glove on it's head.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

New scene - Jerry and Kramer in Jerry's apartment.

JERRY: Kramer, Marcelino wants us to sell him Little Jerry Seinfeld. 

KRAMER: Well, that's out of the question.

JERRY: But Kramer, cockfighting is an illegal and immoral activity.

KRAMER: Yeah, if you got a loser. But Little Jerry was born to cockfight!

JERRY: No, no more cockfighting. Let's just sell him to Marcelino the cockfighter and be done with it!

KRAMER: You know, I think you're jealous.

JERRY: Of what?

KRAMER (points at Jerry like he's found him out): Yah, yah! You see in Little Jerry Seinfeld the unlimited future you once had. Now, just because Jerry Seinfeld is a has-been, don't make Little Jerry Seinfeld a never-was! 

JERRY: Kramer, give me that rooster!

KRAMER: Never! You hate him because he's doing more with your name than you ever will! Yah-yah!


----------



## Me Died Blue

Classic Kramer!


----------



## wsw201

Anti-Dentite!


----------



## Me Died Blue

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> Anti-Dentite!



"And this offends you as a Jew?"
"No, it offends me as a comedian!"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

"Next thing you know you'll be saying they should have their own schools!"


----------



## Scott Bushey

Eeen


----------



## turmeric

You are ve-ry in-de-pend-ent, Cosmo!

[Edited on 17-12-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## Average Joey

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> "Next thing you know you'll be saying they should have their own schools!"



"THEY DO HAVE THEIR OWN SCHOOLS!"

[Edited on 12-17-2004 by Average Joey]


----------



## Average Joey

Jerry and Kramer are walking through a pet cemetary.

Kramer: Jerry look....Man`s...Best...Friend....That`s what I want written on my tombstone.

Jerry is having a dream that he had illegal cable and the FBI show up at his apartment.He tries to run but they shoot him.Kramer runs over to Jerry and holds him.

Kramer:Cable boy?Cable boy?(Crying)What did you do to my little Cable Boy?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Reading this thread again is making me thirsty!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

I've been watching the Season 5 and 6 DVD sets that came out last Tuesday!


----------

